# Neue Gaming und Mod Homepage



## KAEPS133 (2. April 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte euch mein neues Projekt  vorstellen.

Es lautet " Zocker Gemeinde " und  ist momentan noch im frühen Anfangsstatus.

Design etc sind noch  nicht final. Die komplette Seite ist noch ein 
Testlauf bis die  richtige HTML Version online gehen kann.


Sinn und Zweck  dieser Seite soll es sein vorallem Mods von Spielen 
hervorzuheben.  Besonders auch kleine Modteams und Mapper sollen 
vorgestellt werden.  Was natürlich nicht heißt das die größeren nicht 
dabei sein dürfen.
Desweiteren  Gibt es eine Newssammlung von mehreren Internetseiten mit 
Bildern  und videos sowie eigene Testberichte.
Ich hoffe das die Seite nach  und nach mehr zuspruch gewinnt und ich das 
Projket ausbauen kann.  Bitte stört euch nicht an dem noch hässlichen 
Design. Wenn genug  Interesse besteht wird auch stark an der Seite 
gearbeitet und alles  erneuert.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch loswerden das ich  dafür dringen 
Verstärkung benötige. Wenn jemand Lust hat auch News  zu verfassen, Tests
 zu schreiben und beim Aufbau dieser Seite  mithelfen möchen melden sich 
bitte bei mir. Genauso wie Mapper und  Modteams die ihre eigene 
Unterseite erhalten möchten um sich zu  Präsentieren.


Anfagen etc bitte an:

ICQ: 251735680
xfire:  kaeps

Viele dank für euer Interesse


----------



## mmayr (2. April 2010)

Die Seite sieht ja gut aus. Wenn ihr das wirklich durchzieht: 
Hab die Seite mal zu meinen Favoriten dazugefügt. Werde öfter reinschauen. 

Gutes Gelingen!

mmayr


----------



## klyer (2. April 2010)

1. wenn die seite irgendwann auch mal bei google landen soll, solltet ihr nicht mit frames arbeiten! ->div container sind da angebrachter
2. seit wann findet man ein menü rechts? ->wollt ihr das nicht lieber nach links verschieben?
3. wollt ihr das nicht vl. auch etwas dynamischer machen?
->also das ist irgendwie zu abstrakt mit dem braun und der überlappung - etwas transparenz wäre nicht schlecht, aber das ist eure entscheidung.


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

Wie gesagt das Design ist noch nicht Final und aktuell mehr ein Testlauf. Wenn wir ein paar Leute für unser Projekt gewinnen können die auch mitarbeiten möchten und ein paar klicks die Woche kommen wird immer mehr daran gearbeitet. Ein gutes Design ist in aber in arbeit.

Das unterscheidet sich deutlich vom aktuellen und auch sonst kommt demnächst eine große Änderung.


Schonmal danke für 1 mal Favoriten


----------



## klyer (3. April 2010)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das Design ist noch nicht Final und aktuell mehr ein Testlauf. Wenn wir ein paar Leute für unser Projekt gewinnen können die auch mitarbeiten möchten und ein paar klicks die Woche kommen wird immer mehr daran gearbeitet. Ein gutes Design ist in aber in arbeit.
> 
> Das unterscheidet sich deutlich vom aktuellen und auch sonst kommt demnächst eine große Änderung.
> 
> ...



klingt gut, dann viel erfolg


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

So ein kleines Update für heute.
Das neue Design nimmt immer mehr Form an. Es ist zwar noch viel Arbeit aber das ihr euch schonmal vorstellen könnt wie das neue in etwa wird hier ein Bild:

[img=http://www.imagebanana.com/img/4wl1nt9j/thumb/hpneu.jpg]


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. April 2010)

Es ist geschafft! Wir sind auf unsere neue Adresse mit neuem Design
umgezogen!
Zwar alles noch etwas unvollständig aber es wird immer mehr. Ich werde weiter daran arbeiten!
Bitte meldet euch auf um Forum an. 

Absofort sind wir unter folgender Adresse erreichbar:
zocker-gemeinde.de.ms/


----------



## püschi (3. April 2010)

Die Idee ist gut, allerdings sieht hier und da doch einige Tippfehler zu finden!


----------

